# telephoning nestle crunch



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I was on mylifeisaverage.com and i saw a post that said "Today I found out that when you call Nestle Crunch for nutritional information, they ask if you want it in English, Spanish, or Pig Latin. MLIA" so, since i had nothing better to do I did so, recorded the call and put it on youtube lol.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

wait...seriously?
If that's real, it's the second greatest thing EVER!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

What would be the first?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> wait...seriously?
> If that's real, it's the second greatest thing EVER!


It's real. Seriously. If you don't believe me try it yourself,

http://www.nestlecrunch.com/nutritional.aspx

and the number as shown on that page is 1800-295-0051


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

huh...it didn't give me the piglatin option-- just English and Spanish

Archie: #1 starts with "Hallo" and ends in "ween"


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> huh...it didn't give me the piglatin option-- just English and Spanish
> 
> Archie: #1 starts with "Hallo" and ends in "ween"


did you wait? there is a pause before he says pig latin.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah, he said English, Spanish, then a big long pause, then it started repeating from the sales pitch because I didn't say anything. I wonder if it only does it sometimes, or from some locations. It was the same voice and all, it just skipped all the fun stuff.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> yeah, he said English, Spanish, then a big long pause, then it started repeating from the sales pitch because I didn't say anything. I wonder if it only does it sometimes, or from some locations. It was the same voice and all, it just skipped all the fun stuff.


weird, It did it twice for me. did you make sure to dial the right number? if you dial any other nestle number it don't do it. it has to be nestle crunch only.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

that is so hilarious and fun. Don't you love it when big companies have a sense of humor?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay, I had to try the number. That's helarious. I like option 4, the new and improved fun menu. I sat going through all the options, very funny, but I really liked the press 8(I think) to hear me give the receptionist next to me a noogie


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I will have to forward this....very very funny!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I had to call the number again and let coworkers listen to it - I missed the cooties option before - thats helarious


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Classic!! That was briliant! LMAO!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yes it was quite funny. Had me laughing for several hours....lol


----------

